# old school amp fest



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

since this the car stereo forum i just wanted to see differ amps that maybe i have not saw before. :biggrin:


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

ok i will kick it off,this is my kicker xs100 and zr360 butted together. sorry bout the picture but this is a old picture


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

come on,i know someone got them old amps layin around.i'll post more that i have


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

American HiFi


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

My old Alpine V12...still works too.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Linear Power


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

not nec old school but nice old product

DEI 1100d


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)




----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Nov 9 2005, 03:59 PM~4172697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that urs?


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

:worship: :0 keep'em comin :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lamont_@Nov 9 2005, 04:48 PM~4173099
> *:worship:  :0 keep'em comin :biggrin:
> *


anyone got any old ppi art series for sale?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

remember the MTX lsb-1 processor


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 9 2005, 01:28 PM~4172422
> *American HiFi
> *


I still have my blown hifi amp I bought at an Arco arena car stereo show. What memories


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

here's my crossfire cfa-602


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 9 2005, 05:01 PM~4173182
> *anyone got any old ppi art series for sale?
> *


 i'll sell you this one,but it need some work to it.i think it has static in the output the last i messed with it.


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

another pic of it,the ppi art series


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

i use to have a harmon/kardon ca260. wish i never got rid of it.good amp for 6x9's or comp. :tears:


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

my punch 4040 in my wife's truck poundin a 12' infinity reference


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Old School Soundstream 555


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

here is another sorry,its dusty but in mint cond.with birth sheet


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

good 'ol PG MS275


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

i think i got too many amps,too many to post.i will post one more for the road :biggrin:


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

old school rf,got these a month ago


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

closeup homies


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

i will show you guys more another day :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

hmm phoenix gold m25 (gave it away)









orion hcca225 (which i still use)









alpine 3522 (collecting dust on my mantle)


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

nice amps shredder130. come on guys i know you got them :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Not that old, but one of my favorites










Earthquake shredder D2


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 9 2005, 06:25 PM~4173852
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 9 2005, 06:26 PM~4173856
> *Not that old, but one of my favorites
> 
> 
> ...


chestnuts roasting....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 9 2005, 04:35 PM~4173938
> *:biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

I had soundstream MC500, MC245, D200, D100 and D60. I used an sx2 crossover too. Big money amps back in the day


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

giggity giggity giggity...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Series VIII ATLAS


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

US AMP VLX- 400 hand made in US. two channel Amplifier. cleanest sound like you never heard before out of your subwoofers and the size of this Amp you ever seen,

VERY RARE AMP this is the black version which only had a production of only 25 BLACK VERSIONS!

This Amp is Huge, 44 inch long with out wires and rca you need atleast 48 inch space to use this Amp. This Amp puts out around 6000 watts realistically.
very heavy about 80 lbs+
**************************************


[email protected] at 12Volts!!!!!! Can go alot lower...
400 X 2 AT 4 OHMS

800 X 2 AT 2 OHMS

1600 X 2 AT 1 OHM

2400 X 2 AT .5 OHMS

AND OVER 4000 WATTS BRIDGED AT 1 OHM MONO

S/N RATIO 115db

THD OF .009%


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

isis series vii


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 9 2005, 05:06 PM~4174178
> *US AMP VLX- 400 hand made in US. two channel Amplifier.  cleanest sound like you never heard before out of your subwoofers and the size of this Amp you ever seen,
> 
> VERY RARE AMP this is the black version which only had a production of only 25 BLACK VERSIONS!
> ...


Nice! :biggrin: all that stuff is good :thumbsup:


----------



## lloyd (Sep 2, 2005)

i got these 2 800 a2s


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

oh boy..power 1000's!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i scream..you scream..we all scream for soundstream!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

old school orgy :biggrin:


----------



## smalltownVA (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 9 2005, 06:25 PM~4173852
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: Lanzar 50c. I one my favorite amps. We still have one in my garage right now. That thing has been put through the ringer and still works as well as it did Day 1.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 9 2005, 04:27 PM~4173866
> *chestnuts roasting....
> *


have you ever heard one of these amp run before????


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 9 2005, 10:54 PM~4175424
> *have you ever heard one of these amp run before????
> *


I've seen 8 of them catch fire, does that count? :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 9 2005, 09:54 PM~4175424
> *have you ever heard one of these amp run before????
> *


yep!! and you know what i heard??


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 9 2005, 09:54 PM~4175424
> *have you ever heard one of these amp run before????
> *


Ive ran stock and modified ones.. they growl, sound like ass, and when they blow they catch on fire.. I smoked 3 CSX15s at one time with those shitty amps


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 9 2005, 08:21 PM~4174751
> *oh boy..power 1000's!
> *


 man your a tru collector,i thought i was. :worship: :worship: :worship: i will post more of my amps later tonight.this is a good topic :thumbsup:


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 9 2005, 02:13 PM~4172812
> *that urs?
> *


not mine, used to have one exactly like it though. I have pics, just didnt feel like busting out the old scanner to get them up. I also have a SoundStream MC300 and MC800 sitting up in my attic.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

:roflmao: Frank used em in the 20hz van with the treo subs, did the burp, and hit 178 on the old mics, but probly got new equitment seeing how it blows up like that.... I guess its ok for daily use, but not ran so high...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 10 2005, 11:13 AM~4177876
> *:roflmao: Frank used em in the 20hz van with the treo subs, did the burp, and hit 178 on the old mics, but probly got new equitment seeing how it blows up like that.... I guess its ok for daily use, but not ran so high...
> *


he used them around the same time me and everyone else ran those bishes 00-02 they earned their reputation lol


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

anyone ever used Audio Art amps? Those was the shit back in the days. . . SOOOOOO very slept on


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Nov 10 2005, 10:03 PM~4182618
> *anyone ever used Audio Art amps? Those was the shit back in the days. . . SOOOOOO very slept on
> *


 pair of 100hc's running 12 15's


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Nov 9 2005, 01:59 PM~4172697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i stole one of those out of a car once (along with 2 blown kicker solobarics the round ones) but it was like 30 watts so i doubt it was that one


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Nov 10 2005, 08:27 PM~4182781
> *i stole one of those out of a car once (along with 2 blown kicker solobarics the round ones) but it was like 30 watts so i doubt it was that one
> *


congrats. . .there is nothing worst in this world then a theif :uh:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 9 2005, 06:27 PM~4174812
> *old school orgy  :biggrin:
> *


I love those old school orion amps, I heard 7 to some old subs i think it was a while ago, damn those things are great :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Nov 10 2005, 09:27 PM~4182781
> *i stole one of those out of a car once (along with 2 blown kicker solobarics the round ones) but it was like 30 watts so i doubt it was that one
> *


 :guns: thieves


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 12 2005, 05:19 PM~4193512
> *I love those old school orion amps, I heard 7 of them to some old subs i think it was a while ago, damn those things are great :thumbsup:
> *


pics:


----------



## radiohead76 (Nov 10, 2005)

Adcom 4404 and 4702...... 4702 has two sections will take pix later


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 12 2005, 08:25 PM~4193546
> *pics:
> 
> 
> ...


all them batteries, you would think the vehicle is lifted...

and all that got 153db?

i dont think it was worth it when you got single sub setups hittin low 150's in midsize sedans with only one extra battery...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 13 2005, 07:18 PM~4198874
> *all them batteries, you would think the vehicle is lifted...
> 
> and all that got 153db?
> ...


I know... I think it was one of the lowist numbers it made tho, it hit pretty high this year tho


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lloyd_@Nov 9 2005, 06:26 PM~4174281
> *i got these 2 800 a2s
> *


those amps can push just about anything huh i had 1 bridged to a kicker L5 and blew it quick and i had 4 10s to it to and blew all 4 of em and then blew 3 12s i love that amp but then i hate it


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

HAHAHA I HAVE AN OLD SCHOOL ORION RED TOO ...(WITH THE CABLE AND SEPERATE X-OVER) ....SAYS ORION WRITTEN ON IT ..(BEFORE THEY STARTED ENGRAVING THEM) NOW THATS OLD SCHOOL .... I WILL HAVE TO POST PICS WHEN I DIG IT OUT OF MY MOMS SHED


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Nov 15 2005, 04:31 AM~4207922
> *HAHAHA I HAVE AN OLD SCHOOL ORION RED TOO ...(WITH THE CABLE AND SEPERATE X-OVER) ....SAYS ORION WRITTEN ON IT ..(BEFORE THEY STARTED ENGRAVING THEM) NOW THATS OLD SCHOOL .... I WILL HAVE TO POST PICS WHEN I DIG IT OUT OF MY MOMS SHED
> *


Look for your CapsLock button in your moms shed while you are out there...


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------

